# Feeling Desperate...



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy New Year everyone. I am on Day 80 of Mike's program and I'm having a major relapse. Until now, I haven't been doing too badly (since starting the program) - the odd flair-up, but never more than a day or two max. It isn't uncommon for me, however, to go through long stretches when I feel OK, so I'm not sure if it was the program or not.However, since Boxing Day, I've been feeling horrible. I haven't been able to eat (and keep) anything since then. It's getting worse each day. I'm so frustrated and depressed, it's hard to get out of bed these days. I feel so disappointed, because I had such high hopes that this program would help. Sometimes I'm reluctant to try new things because if it doesn't work, I feel so much worse afterwards. It's almost like it's better for me to have "hope" that something I haven't yet tried will work. I know that doesn't make much sense, but I find myself doing that all the time. For instance, for years, I didn't want to go to a therapist because I wanted to hold onto that option as something I could do that might help. I was afraid that if I tried it and it didn't work, then I'd feel like there was no hope left. Well, now I do go to a therapist (and, clearly, it's not working all that well!).Anyway, back to Mike's program, I was really hopeful that it would help me and actually thought it was helping, particularly in changing some of my thoughts. But now I feel totally disappointed, not to mention physically ill!Any words of wisdom???


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Linda,Sorry your going through a rough patch now. I'm no expert but I can tell you some people do not notice any change for a while after finishing the 100 days. Your on day 80 and still have a ways to go. When I was doing the program I had a period of time that I was pretty bad and felt it wasn't going to work for me either. Don't give up yet, keep listeing and try to think positive.I'm sure someone will come along soon and explain it better.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try not to be too hasty with that disappointment/desperation, Linda. No way to tell yet whether it is helping or not. It is too soon for that. You have a bit of the program to go yet and I think many of us have set-backs or perceived set-backs during the program. Hold on, keep thinking positive and read this thread from Mike about this very issue. You are not alone. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...y;f=11;t=001763 Keep your chin up and know many of us have been where you are and still saw improvement. Let us know how you are.BQ


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thank you both. I'm still struggling and getting more freaked about it every day that it goes on. I've been on holidays for a couple of weeks (I'm a teacher) and I have to go back to work Monday so I feel pressured to feel better by then. Teaching is NOT an ideal career for people with IBS, lemme tell ya! I have basically stopped eating now - I'm just having clear liquids and the odd meal replacement drink. I think I've lost at least 10 lbs in the past week.BQ - I tried clicking on the link you included in your message, but it takes me to the "Post a Reply" screen...(?)Thanks again for your support.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry Linda, I gave you the wrong url. Brain is not as engaged as well as I'd like.







Here, it is the "Compliation" thread found below on the HT page. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001341 Hope that url is right.Linda I know how hard it is trust me. But I also know I only get worse when I get myself worked upm about it and/or under-eat (undereating for me makes the D so much worse). I think a combination of things including the hypno helps me the best. So if I were you I would try to move myself into a better place in your thoughts (fake it if ya have to)and start eating a wee bit more. Use whatever tools you have to help yourself. Maybe making a plan to do something nice just for you in the last few days of your vacation may help?All the best,BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Linda,Don't worry, others, including myself, have been in your position. Read the compilation thread, I will bump it up for you.. There are several factors working here, one is what Mike calls "shadow fears" where the symptoms come back for awhile, sometimes even worse, but then they dissapate again, until they (the symptoms) get weaker and weaker. Some people like myself, have opted to do the program over later on (read the two threads for more info) and have seen much more improvement then. Remember, you didn't get IBS all at once, you have had it for a while, and for some it takes a while to see improvement, but everyone is different, don't get discouraged, and keep at it. When you have completed the program, if you wish, you can listen to your favorite sessions, then relisten to the entire program again after 8 - 10 weeks have passed since completion the first time.Also, keep in mind, that this program was developed out of desperation of gastoenterologists who had tried everything else, and then asked Mike to try to help, and then he had success with severe IBS patients that had not received much relief with other methods. So hang in there, and just be patient with yourself.Here is an excert from another thread to help you, but do take a peek at the link BQ gives you, which I will also bump to the top of the forum. If you continue to have severe problems, please make sure it is in fact IBS, as everyone does have intestional upsets from time to time, and sometimes this is not the IBS necessarily coming back. And, too, be sure to contact your doctor if you are really sick, and not showing any relief, as you may have another condition in addition to the IBS, that needs addressing. If you have had it checked out from your doc, and you are experiencing only the IBS symptoms, and are still having difficulty, go to the website shown below, and ask directly on the "contact us" page for assistance for your specific situation.Hope this helps you out. ~ Peace, and feel better soon. ((((HUGS))))Here is the excerpt:If you have not had any real success or limited improvement after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including: Severity of IBS Duration of IBS (How many years you have had it) Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.) Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on. The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings.. Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different. As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion. Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week! Some listeners have opted to repeat the program and have found themselves greatly improved. For some extra encouragment, go take a peek at Mike's website on the IBS Audio Program page, www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html and take a look at the graphs of the clinical trials tracking over 20 IBS and related symptoms for the same patients for three year follow-up after completion of the program; these have shown increasing improvements for follow up evaluations for 3 years, and that is just for the documented trials. The program has been available since 1998, and since that time thousands of patients have used the program and have been helped.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Many, many thanks to you both. Your comments and suggestions, as well as all the "Mike info," are helping to renew my hope! I decided I had to eat something tonight, D or not. I was absolutely starving. Hopefully it'll stay with me long enough to get some nutrition from it! Keep your fingers crossed for me!!Thanks again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, are you feeling, feeling any better?


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi Eric,Yes, I think I'm starting to come around now (knock on wood!!). I'm afraid to get too optimistic, but yesterday and today haven't been too bad.It helps so much to know that there are others here who "get it." I mean, the people in my life are supportive, but they've never felt like this so it's hard for them to truly understand. Getting messages of encouragement/support/advice here is so helpful.Thank you so much for your concern.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda. glad to hear things are better. Sorry I did not repond sooner but have been working some extra hours cooking for a friend.Glad to hear this and a set back is a set back, and they can be frustrating but its okay to stay optimisitic and release this at the same time.







Hope things are still good and keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Hope you'll hang in there, Linda... relapses are pretty normal from time to time, I think? They happen to all of us.The hypno is a wonderful tool to help teach us relaxation and focus. At one time it was the only thing I clung to for sanity. Since then I am also on some wonderful medications, but I will always give credit where credit is due. Hypno deserves a great deal of credit for its healing benefits.Wishing you the best,







Evie


----------

